# Perth - Australia Day long weekend



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyone who's interested and on the right side of the country let me know. The plan at this stage is to go kayak fishing  :arrow: we don't really have a plan yet.

For a date I think we're looking at the Saturday because we can get more people that way but if we 'need' to go twice I'll be happy with a Saturday and Sunday :wink:

We have suggestions for Cottesloe, Pinaroo Point, Penguin Island and Black Wall Reach. If you have any other suggestions or want to add your vote to one of these, please feel free to do so.

Have fun and let me know if you're keen.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey guys ..Im in for the Saturday ..I dont think Cottesloe is an option though because from memory i dont think it is very user friendly as far as getting the Yaks in ..Im pretty sure that it is a steep rocky area ..Could be wrong ???
Anyway im in ...


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Chooper - great to have you along 

I went for a paddle with another guy out to Seal Island yesterday and we went for a snorkel around the surrounding bombies. That area is protected and there were litterally hundreds of fish inclding trevally, what we used to call blackfish, herring, whiting and a bunch of random stuff. I'm thinking that surely the fish don't just stay inside the protection markers and the odd one must venture outside ;-) and perhaps the odd non-seal predator comes through....... another possibility.

Talk soon.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Which Seal Island were you at Justin ..Every little rock protruding out of the water seems to be called that ....


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey chopper. It was off Pinaroo Point/Whitfords. About 2kms out. It going for a snorkel was awesome. And one bull seal decided to grace us with his presence on the beach. He just turned up, demonstrated how impressive he was and took off. Very cool though.

Have fun!


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm in for Saturday 27th January. I would prefer the Ocean, weather permitting, with maybe Blackwall Reach as a back up.

Yanchep is another suggestion, we can put in at Club Capricorn and run along the reef line South to the lagoon and out to a small reef less than 1km off the south end of the lagoon reef. I havnt Yaked there yet but it was featured in a Western Angler Magazine some months ago as a Kayak trip. I did a lot of diving / spearfishing there in my youth and good fishing off the Lagoon reef for Taylor early morning. We could call in on the return journey for a Coffee at the lagoon shop beaching inside the sheleterd lagoon.

Just another suggestion, if not this time then another.......... Happy to go anyware and suggest an early start.

Cheers,
Ian..........


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, I'm with you.

If the weather's good we should be heading out to some reefs and pulling a couple of lures as well. I also wouldn't mind a bit of bottom bashing as well if anyone's keen.....?

What do you reckon?


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't forget the WA yakkers are on for this weekend.

Shall we make it Yanchep - Club Capricorn at 6:00am?

I the weather's half as good as it is today it'll be a great day on the water.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

Just checked out Google Earth and there appears to be a few reefs from Yanchep down past the Alkimos ship wreck. Perhaps we could paddle in that general direction? We'd have the wind at our backs later in the day to get home


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

The forecast looks good a comfortable 37 degrees should be easterlies in the morning and low swell and seas hopefully. Need to check out the seabreeze website over the next couple of days.

6.00am at Club Capricorn is good for me. See you there. Trolling, bottom bouncing. Im OK with and will come prepared.

I just spent the weekend down at Augusta at the mouth of the Blackwood River. Not a lot of success fish wise but beautiful country and had a great time with swmbo on the new Hobie Tandem. Lots of onlookers asking about both the X-Factor and the Hobie pedal power.

Cheers,
Ian...............


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pics mate. I can't wait till the missus gets here and we can go exploring all those natural romantic wonders. She's got one of those Hobie Sports fishing kayaks

See you Saturday.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

It's looking bloody good for the weekend!

I've been coming down the coast road all week and it's been sensational in the morning - flat as a tac. If it can just keep up for two more days we're in 

See you guys there.


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

The forecast is good apart from strong easterlies in the morning (checkout seabreeze.com.au) but this shopuld keep the ocean flat.

I saw Shawn from FishYak today and he is also launching at Yanchep with a couple of others at 6am Saturday. He suggested the Lagoon was good for launch rather than Club Capricorn. There is a concrete slipway to the beech (not to the water) and with wheels its an easy entry. The lagoon itself is an ideal launching area as it is sheltered with no breaking waves on the exit to the ocean.

See you there at the lagoon for a 6am start Saturday,

By the way I purchased a Shark repelling gadget today as I heard they have been around since the Whale was buried in the area. Not sure how true this is?

Cheers,
Ian..........


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.

I assume the lagoon is going to be pretty obvious.

Good idea with the shark repelant too.

See you Saturday.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello,

Don't know what you guys think but that wind is pretty full on this morning. Give me a call on 0419 768 554 if you're thinking it's not worth it. I'll keep getting ready and head down in about 15 - 20 mins unless everyone calls it quits.


----------

